# Let's do a check in on our Deb!



## PamfromTx (Jan 22, 2022)

@debodun , I am hoping that you are all situated in your new home.  Are the water faucets working?  But most of all, I want to hear you say that you LOVE your new home.

I thought of you when I saw this stove.   lol   I have it in storage ready for you when you tire of the one that was in the new house.

Let's all contribute a short message for Deb to see how she is doing, friends.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2022)

It takes a bit of time to feel a house is a home. I'm sure that will come for Deb, but first of all, she needs to get all her boxes and newspapers taken away. 

Love the super-duper stove, Pam. Deb could cook up a storm on it


----------



## helenbacque (Jan 22, 2022)

Hope she is well, safe and happy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Hope she is well, safe and happy.


she's fine apart from a sore back which she mentioned a few days ago..., she posted a couple of hours ago...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> she's fine apart from a sore back which she mentioned a few days ago..., she posted a couple of hours ago...


 I am very happy to hear she is OK !


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> she's fine apart from a sore back which she mentioned a few days ago..., she posted a couple of hours ago...


Oh, I missed that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Oh, I missed that.


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/waking-up-with-horrific-backache-the-last-week-or-so.67974/


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/waking-up-with-horrific-backache-the-last-week-or-so.67974/


I read one entry and gave her hugs; didn't read it all.  Sorry, Deb.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 22, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Oh, I missed that.


I missed it too.


----------



## Devi (Jan 22, 2022)

Deb, I hope you're enjoying your new home. And that you're taking it easy, as you've done so much physically lately.


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2022)

My back is a little better this morning, thank you. It's the worst when I first get up. Like Chinese torture - I never know when a jolt is coming. Didn't do much unpacking on Saturday. What's left is in the basement, so not so urgent - 9 boxes with newspapers in is left to recycle. On the way home from church today, there was a nice heavy coffee table sitting out at the curb with a FREE sign, I snatched that to use if I have a garage sale come spring. Can nver have too many tables for a sale. That didn't bother my back; it hurts more after laying down.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 23, 2022)

I thought when you finally sold your old house, that would put an end to your garage sales. Do you do it for entertainment, as you certainly do not need the money.


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2022)

bowmore said:


> I thought when you finally sold your old house, that would put an end to your garage sales.


I still have a lot of things I'd like to sell. Call it my summer hobby.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2022)

In order to sell stuff you must acquire stuff to sell.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 23, 2022)

Perhaps by Summer Deb will have realized  what doesn't  fit or look good in her new house?


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Perhaps by Summer Deb will have realized  what doesn't  fit or look good in her new house?


*Exactly!*


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2022)

Pepper said:


> In order to sell stuff you must acquire stuff to sell.
> View attachment 205056


I have plenty to sell without acquiring any more.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 24, 2022)

glad to hear that you're settling in...


----------

